# Cap Flourite?



## Skinskin72 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm starting my first high tech tank, 75 gallon, and have purchased Flourite Red for the substrate, at a depth of 3 inches. I like the look of this stuff, so do I need to cap it off with any thing else, or would that be just for cosmetic purposes? Also, do I need to add anything to the Flourite, such as peat, ferts, or other products to help. I will also be using compressed CO2, and 54w x 4 t5's for lighting. I would like to hear any suggestions.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Flourite does not need to be capped by anything else. Whether or not there will be a benefit from adding things to your substrate depends on your setup. Heavy root feeders would certainly benefit from the addition of fertilizers. You'll see people using root tabs, osmocote capusles and other methods to add those macro nutrient ferts to the substrate after it's set up. Flourite is a good source of many micro nutrients that plants need through their roots.

Bottom line: many people have great success with just Flourite.


----------



## Skinskin72 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

